# Mit kleinem Gummiköder auf Plattfisch?



## Charly_Brown (10. September 2009)

Moin.

Ich frage mich gerade, ob es möglich ist, anstelle eine Wattwurmes auch einen kleinen Drop-Shot Gummifisch oder Wurm auf den Haken zu ziehen. 
Am Dienstag waren wir zusammen mit meiner Freundinn zum Plattfisch angeln auf der Ostsee. Sie hat nicht so große Lust gehabt ständig neue Würmer aufzuziehen, und hat daher die alten immer mit etwas Tunke geimpft. Ergebnis: Sie hatte die meisten Fische... Nun ist halt die Frage, ob die Fische auf die halb zerfetzten Würmer, oder die Tunke standen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen?

Und wie sieht es mit Garnelen aus? Die wären taussend mal schneller zu fangen, als Wattwürmer zu plümpern. Oder Heringsfetzen???


----------



## Rosi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Mit kleinem Gummiköder auf Plattfisch?*

Bei Heringsfetzen kannst du  einen Steinbutt erwischen. Flunder und Kliesche stehen eher auf Wattis und ignorieren auch Garnelen. Bei Sturm hab ich mal mit Kochschinken Flundern gefangen, doch sonst nie. Flundern sind neugierig und beißen manchmal auf Blinker. 

Ich glaube den Fischen ist das egal ob ein vollständiger Watti am Haken hängt oder nur noch eine frische Hülle. Hauptsache es riecht noch nach Watti, also ist nicht zu sehr ausgelaugt. Mit Tunke hab ich keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Dorschbubi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit kleinem Gummiköder auf Plattfisch?*

Hey#hEin Kollege von mir war vor einer Woche auf Langeland und hat vom Boot ein bisschen Dropshot probiert. Er hat eine mords Raubflunder gefangen und n paar Wittlinge.
Der Butt war bestimmt ein Zufallsfang#c aber ich könnte mir denken das was an der normalen Buttmontage mit braunnen Gummiwürmern in Tunke beißt.
Gulp- Zeugs soll ja auch funktionieren pack aber lieber noch einen halben Watti oder so auf die Hakenspitze

Gruß

Dorschbubi


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit kleinem Gummiköder auf Plattfisch?*

vielleicht würden sich ja die Berkley Salzwasser Ködertüten dafür eignen ? 
da gibts auch künstliche Watt- und Seeringelwürmer ...
gezupft mit nem Buttlöffel müßte das doch eigendlich klappen |kopfkrat
wollte das diesen Sommer eigendlich mal selbst probiert haben ... kam ich aber irgendwie nicht zu


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit kleinem Gummiköder auf Plattfisch?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> vielleicht würden sich ja die Berkley Salzwasser Ködertüten dafür eignen ?
> da gibts auch künstliche Watt- und Seeringelwürmer ...
> gezupft mit nem Buttlöffel müßte das doch eigendlich klappen |kopfkrat
> wollte das diesen Sommer eigendlich mal selbst probiert haben ... kam ich aber irgendwie nicht zu


 


Falls ich keine frischen Sandaale bekommen sollte,werde ich 
es auch damit probieren.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Fear no fish (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit kleinem Gummiköder auf Plattfisch?*

Moinsen!

Ein kleiner Twister hinterm Buttlöffel hat mir schon so manche Platte gebracht.
Ist aber natürlich tagesformabhängig..

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit kleinem Gummiköder auf Plattfisch?*

Moin!

Letzte Woche habe ich reihenweise Bisse und Fische (Dorsch, Wittel & Platte)
mit einem hinterm Pilker gezupften Watti gefangen.

Versuche mit Gummiwürmern, Hellgies und Gulptestködern brachten keine Erfolge.

Kann sehr tagesformabhängig sein, jedoch waren binnen zwei Testtagen 
keine Fänge auf "Nichtwattis" zu verzeichnen.


----------



## schleppangler (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit kleinem Gummiköder auf Plattfisch?*

moin,
habe schon alles ausprobiert vom berley gulp über heringsfetzen unsw.#d#d
ergebnis ,an einem frischen watti gibt es kein vorbeikommen wenn man ordentlich fangen möchte.
einzige ausnahme waren eingesalzene und dann eingefrorene watti`s ,die sind fast so gut wie frische,besonders hinter einem buttlöffel gezupft.:m

mfg kay


----------

